# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Help Needed re drainage solution / ag pipe

## mickem

HI all, 
Im in need of some drainage advice. Ive recently had a slab laid for a double garage. In between the slab and the concrete driveway is a low point, formerly turf but due to excavation is now really just dirt. This section generally fills up in a decent downpour, and will remain for a period of time. The problem other than the amount of water is there is nowhere for the water to run off, and Im afraid it may lead to damage to the new laid driveway. Also down the side of the shed between the fence has the same problem. 
There is a stormwater pipe running under neath this section of ground as the pipe was laid from the shed to the house junction when the slab was laid, therefore I have access to this if required. What I plan on doing is filling the section between the slab and driveway with a fine gravel / sand type material. I wish to lay some ag pipe from down the side of the slab / fence, also through the problem area and connect it up to a plastic drain / channel type which could be set at the end of the driveway, which subsequently could be hooked up to the stormwater pipe. Would I also need to lay a plastic membrane underneath the fill material? 
Does this idea sound worthy of the work, would it work, or does anybody have any better ideas. As you can see I dont have much idea with this scenario, Ive never used ag pipe or done any drainage before so Im in a bit of a dilemma. I dont want to pay too much for the exercise, just want the most effective and economical way possible.  
Another thought was that if I fill both areas with the gravel material, including down the side of the shed, will the problem be solved without the need for all the piping? 
Any ideas or advice would be greatly appreciated. I have attached several photos of the area. 
Kind regards,
Mick

----------


## chuth77

What you need to do is dig some trenches through the area. In this you can lay the ag pipe, and drainage gravel (20mm)... Take this to the stormwater through the area...  
These trenches should then be the low point of the area, and all water fall to it... Over the top of the gravel, and existing dirt you could then lay turf if you want but I'd also look at putting in a "yard" surface drain...

----------


## Townsville Lad

The gravel, or stone drain is not a great solution for long term plans.  It will clog up with small particles of sand and dirt over time...  then you are back to sq one again.. 
Here is Nth Qld our storm water  drains direct onto the ground ( in Darwin it came direct from the roof sheets without downpipes).  We had a similar problem when we added an additional room at the rear of the house. Lawn was wrecked. I now find that all the runoff  channels through the small area left over...  Solution is to dig two small trenches and lay down Slotted ag pipe and backfill with  gravel about 20 - 30 mm in size.   
Phill

----------


## dazzler

Also put in some sumps (square plastic box with a grate on top) so the heavy water flows into this and into the pipe.  When the rain stopsteh other water can drain through into the agpipe.

----------


## Fantapantz

Nice fence. 
Whats the level of the ground beyond the fence? Where is the natural fall? 
It's always easier to allow the water to follow its natural path (with a bit of help) to the neighbours yard. 
As for membrane under the gravel, don't bother. But if you Agg pipe it get socked pipe.

----------

